# Pigeon Hotel



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we have a new "inmate" at the Pigeon Hotel.
While driving home last night under the bridge where Snowey & Sue are roosting, I found this little guy huddled in the corner of the gutter at 
the side of the road about 6 inches from the traffic.










He mustve fell from one of the "nests" above, but there is no way for anyone to get up to put him back, and because of the traffic, there was no safe place to leave him.
Dont know if hed been picked on by other birds around the nest, (theres at least 60 - 70 pairs up there, or if he graized his back on the wall as he fell, but hes got some feathers missing from his back & his right wing.
I'm guessing hes about 20 days old (still some yellowy wisps on his head & underwing feathers just starting) but if anyone has a better judgement i'll go with it.
He looked in a pretty sorry state when I picked him up although he did try to run, (luckilly I had just stopped the car & blocked all the other traffic. )
Dont know how long he had been sitting there, but he was literally black, and feathers all matted with spray from passing cars.
Got him home, gave him some hydration fluid, made up a comfy little nest in a shoe box, sat that on top of my external hard drives (they get pretty hot) & let him settle for a bit, then he started peeping.
Made him up some really runny feed with crushed weetabix & warm (boiled & cooled) water & he wolfed it down literally off my fingers.
After he'd rested for a while, I decided he really needed a bath coz he was filthy. Dont think he liked it at first, but after three warm rinses he jumped back into the water lol.
I had to cut the very tip of his wing feathers (about 1/4 inch) coz they were solid from mud & tar & even the water wouldnt soften it.
After that, He sat in his box & got really comfy & slept.
I checked on him several times through the night & he seemed ok.
This morning, he was peeping away at 7am lol, quite a few gigantic poops which I wouldnt have believed came out of such a small bird lol. 
Gave him some more weetabix mix, and popped a few small warmed peas & corn pieces. 
He kept trying to peck the peas but not able to pick them up properly yet.
Hes been sitting in his "nest" really alert, looking & studying everything around him, and non stop preening all morning.
Got some more pics of him to upload later
oh and hes just done another poop on the newly clean fresh paper lol










OK more pics added HERE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute little baby. Well done on the rescue.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Great rescue. Very lucky you found him.

Does look like an abrasion as you say could be from a fall, at least doesn't look like a predator attack so should sort out quite easily.
He certainly does look really snug and happy there in the pictures. 

Good luck with him.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good save, Bob!

Ain't they such funny little birds at that age. I get a chorus of squeaks from our 'hospital wing' every time I enter, with three squabbies in residence. 

If he only understood what right royal treatment he's getting from you, huh  (and maybe he does!)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, Quazar...it has been a while, eh ? So you were due for a new patient !

Good job, I don't have to tell you to keep an eye on weight and the usual red flags.

Interesting that he ate out of your fingers....I would have hazarded to guess he would need to be syringe or nipple-fed, still....

Nice work. Stopping in traffic.....Yup.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, alarm went at 7am this morning..... peep peep peeeep peeeeeep
Oh how I wanted to reach over & hit the stop button lol
Anyway, got up, made him breakfast (some runny porrige with crushed weetabix mixed in).
I dont know if Ive found a perfect solution to mess free feeding, or if Cheeky (as Ive called him) is just a very clean feeder,
but by the time he finished, there was not a drop down him.
I used an empty "squeezy jam" bottle. top has a hole which is lined on the inside with a rubbery plastic liner and cut in a cross fomation to stop the jam going all over the side of the hole.
When the beak goes in this hole, he gets the food, but because of the small size and the fact it supports the liner (unlike a teat or nipple that would be flexible & floppy), the liner presses back softly against the sides of the beak and it stops the food coming out all over unless you squeeze too hard.
(Pic 1)
When I looked at him this morning, I realised his box was probably a bit small for him (seems bigger now that hes clean & not matted lol) so hes now got a new larger "nest Box".
After his feed he settled down for a snooze in his new home (pic 6)
Later when he woke he was his usual perky self, exploring all over. He wont stay in his box very long unless hes napping or preening. 
He jumps out and sits beside me while i'm on PC. 
Lunch time and hes learning fast, no "corn popping" at all, gobbled up about 40 pieces from my hand after I removed the peas, dont think he likes them, wouldnt touch one lol.
(pic 2)
After his lunch, he decided that I wasnt gonna get to do anything on PC, kept attacking my fingers while trying to type lol,
ended up having to put a cloth on the keyboard & let him rest there. (pic3 & 4).
As it is at the moment i'm having to type this with one hand while hes nibbling at my other. lol.
Hes pecking at small seeds, but not yet actually eating them, dont think it will be long though.
Weighed him last night and he was only 185g so a bit on the light side at the mo, but the way hes eating it wont be long before hes a good weight.
The graize on his back is totally dry & feathers are coming through in the area already.
He looks nothing like the sad little mess I picked up 2 nights ago.
Hes now decided to stop nibbling my fingers & is quite content sitting on my lap preening again.

I did get a video of him eating earlier, but havent had chance to transfer it onto pc & edit it yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome pics and I love the captions!

Looks like he is quite used to that ingenious "bird bottle" and no mess!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its great lol, he cant wait to get his beak into it, but the size of the hole and the space between the plastic liner means he cant push it in too far, but its just enough to let him gobble the contents. Dont think it would work that well on a younger bird though as their beaks arent quite as long.... athough could trim some of the green plastic away to let a smaller beak reach better.

Hes just away to bed for the night, nice clean nest, looked at it, looked at me, turned round & put his bum out & pooped over the side  

Just weighed him again before he went, 193g so hes gained 8g since he arrived.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks so happy and comfortable now. Thank goodness you spotted him and picked him up!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is so sweet and looks like he is really enjoying himself being pampered.

Reti


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Day 3

Well, alarm went at 7am again today, Louder than normal, 
he managed to jump down from his box, hopped across to the bed & literally started peeping in my ear, as well as pecking it.
Hes not flying, but certainly making bigger wing assisted hops lol.
He had his breakfast (porrige) usual way, nearly broke his neck trying to get his beak into the feed bottle.
A little later he devoured about 50 bits of corn all by himself, no popping, either taking them from my fingers or picking them up from the towel he was standing on. Once again, he wouldnt touch the peas lol.
Hes playing about with some small seeds, eating a few (very few) but he is picking them up & playing with them.
May try popping a few tomorrow & see how he does after that.
I had to go out on a buisness call today that I knew was going to mean I was away for about 5-6 hours, so rather than leave him I took him & his box with me, along with some corn & a flask of hot water to heat it.
Didnt know how he would react in the car, but he was fine. Sat in his box at first, looking out to see where he was going.
Then perched on the headrest of the passenger seat so he could get a better view.
Was comical in traffic, every time we moved he exercised his wings, when we stopped he looked as much as to say why lol.
Eventually he decided it was easier if he sat on the door armrest and looked out the window (closed of course lol)
Got some funny looks from folk when we pulled up alongside at lights.
Lunchtime & he ate every bit of corn, also pecked at the crumbs from the roll I was eating, then sat on my lap & slept the whole way home.
Hes had some mashed up weetabix in a dish for his tea, not quite as runny as normal and purposely left lumpy to get him to peck & eat something other than corn, which he did quite happily.
Not taking too well to water at the moment, but he seems to getting enough from the porrige & moist corn at the mo.
After tea, he decided to explore a bit before he hopped back into his box for another nap.
Had another play around after his nap, trying to peck letters on keyboard & icons on screen lol.
Have weighed him again and now at 203g slowly increasing.
Hes also had another bath (did a huge big poop earlier then stood in it and wouldnt let me wipe his feet properly and it was dried in) so now hes not speaking to me lol.

Just a few Pics tonight.....










Heres a question, Do Pigeons dream ???
Last night during the night, he peeped several times, not his usual attention type loud & continual peeping, more sort of very light short feignt peeps.
I checked on him & he was sleeping lol


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

wonderful to read.God bless both of you.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 4*

Well usual alarm call this morning, bit later at 7.30 though, and no pecking, but standing waiting on edge of his box.
Had some runny porrige again then decided to try him with small seeds. 
After a few attempts he was taking them off my fingers easily, but put some down & he just played with them.
Also discovered that he likes honey nut cornflakes !! 
Caught him trying to eat my breakfast when I went to answer the phone lol.
Had some corn later and finally got him to drink some water.
Later this afternoon put some seeds in a dish and pecked about with him.








He was more intent on pecking my fingers than the seeds, but eventually got the idea.
Hes coming on great, faster than I expected, and is becoming quite a character.
Hes doing more & more wing exercises while standing still 
& even managed to lift himself & the cloth he was standing on about an inch of the ground today.
Feathers are really coming on and starting to hide the bare patches on the wings and his back.
Ones down front of his neck are still very "stringy" & thin but slowly filling out.
Still constantly preening & I keep thinking hes got something stuck on the end of his beak but the very tip is actually translucent lol. 
Did some more seeds later & now hes pecking & eating them well.








Still has a problem with some of the slightly larger ones & gets really annoyed and attacks them lol.
Hes quite content sitting watching me doing anything (except type lol) but if I move away he squeeks like mad and tries to follow.
Think I'm gonna have to get a grill for the front of his box, 
I cant leave him on his own for a minute or hes up to so much mischief now.
Next step - teach him to read health warnings !!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I so enjoy reading your stories and looking at the pics of this adorable little sweatheart. 
He is a character and so entertaining and he is a happy little baby. 
Looking fw to more stories.
Thanks for the smile.

Reti


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 5*

I Was late going to bed last night & was just drifting off to sleep about 2am when I was abruptly woken again by sudden non stop peeping.
Not the usual "wheres my breakfast" peeps, but definate distress calls.
I switched on the table lamp & cheeky was huddled in the corner of his box and shaking like crazy.
When I went over to him to see what was wrong, he literally ran towards me, jumped up and tried to burrow his head
into the corner of my arm, peeping all the time & gripping like mad with his feet as if trying to bury himself in to the crook of my arm and physically shaking all over. 
I looked in his nest box to see what could had frightened him, but there was nothing there, 
not that I expected to find anything, as theres no way a mouse or anything like that would even get into the house. 
About 30 secs later the whole room Lit up then the noise that followed sounded like concord had flown past the window.
This was followed by torrential rain that only lasted a few mins but the noise on the window was horrendous.
It was a very brief Thunder & Lightning storm, but Ive never heard anything so loud and so close before.
I dont know whether he sensed it, or whether hes heard something in the distance that I obviously didnt, but he was terrified BEFORE the flash and the noise, sort of like he knew something was coming but didnt know what.
About 10 mins after it he eventually calmed down and was preening himself as if nothing had happened.
I Eventually went back to bed but left light on so I could see him just in case.

7am and he was back to his usual lol.
Since he was doing so well with seeds yesterday, I decided not to give him any porridge this morning.
Instead, I put some seeds and some corn in a small tray, and some water in another, showed him where they were, and let him help himself.








He gobbled up nearly a full crop of seeds, stoping occasionally for a drink, and then he went back into his box settled down to watch me
then had another nap.
When he woke up he preened himself and went back for another drink and more seeds before looking all around then deciding to explore.
Hes now got a new way of exercising his wings. Having been exploring and jumping up onto various shelves, he now stands on the edge, 
turns round as if hes gonna poop over the edge, but lets himself fall backwards and uses his wings to hover on the edge 
while his feet just touch the shelf and no more. First time he did it I thought he had fell and just tried to regain his balance, 
so went to grab him, but he stopped then did it again.
This afternoon he decided that I wasnt going to use the laptop & settled down on it for a rest,








getting very annoyed any time I moved him and kept coming back lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oooohhhh, poor baby. I think he might have heard the storm before you did and was scared, poor baby. He must have felt safe in your arm. 
He is such an adorable baby and so much fun. Glad he is eating on his own now and learned how to poop properly

Thanks for the laugh, your stories make my day

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've enjoyed this so much, Quazar! You picked the perfect name for him. Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 6*

Well, Cheeky doesnt seem to have suffered any after effects from the thunder & lightning yesterday.
Maybe I shouldve called him Damien as hes been a total little demon today.
Was up bright & early, fed & watered himself then went exploring.
Hopped down from his box, walked along the bed, past me & jumped down onto the floor, stood & looked around then a wing assisted hop onto a chair.
At this point I couldnt see where he landed so stood up to look & he FLEW from the chair across to laptop. Only about 6 feet, but it was his first actual flight lol.
Dont know if he used a lot of energy or was just confused at what he did coz he hopped back in his box and just sat there for about 30 mins.
I chopped up some peanuts, gave him some as a treat and mixed some more in with his seed. Think he likes them coz he nearly emptied his seed dish tossing everything out till he got every last bit of peanut lol.
Done more exploring later but no more flying as yet. Hes been wandering around the floor, cant quite hop or jump onto bed, but has discovered he can walk vertically up the side of the duvet if he jumps, walks & flaps at the same time.
soon as he got up, he jumped down & did it again. Did this about 3 times in a row, then started doing the same thing on the curtains so he could get higher to sit on top of one of my speakers.
He definately doesnt want me to use computer when hes about. Yesterday he spent most of the time sitting on it, today when I Went through to kitchen to make a coffee, I came back to find this -









Maybe he thinks hes a parrot ??
Now having to use an external keyboard till I can order a new one for laptop, he actually burst the clips that hold the keys on. He then got put back in his box and settled down looking all innocent.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 7*

Well hard to believe hes been here for a week already.
Up as usual this morning, fed himself then went exploring.
took another couple of flights today, from floor to window sill, (about 4ft distance & 3ft high) sat looking outside at the rain for a while, was funny to watch him trying to peck the raindrops running down the outside of the window, then flew about 7ft from window his box.
Any time he sees me eating, hes over in a flash, peeping away as much as to say wheres mine.
Hes being very picky with his food now. Gave him some corn today & he tossed every bit of it. He wouldnt eat peas before, now he gobbles them up like theres no tomorrow.
While he was exploring today, I put a dish of warm water on the floor & splashed my hand around in it. He sorta looked confused, then about 5 mins later he looked at it, jumped in & splashed around a bit.
While he was doing that, I cleaned out his box and he immediately hopped over & pooped in it then started preening.
Weighed him again before bed & hes now up at 225g.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Quazar, I'm just catching up to this but I had a good laugh at his naughtiness! Those are great pictures but he looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 14*

Havent updated all week, but everything still going well healthwise with Cheeky.
Hes now flying around more, not quite up to full flying ability yet, but able to get wherever 
he wants using more wing power than hopping.
Behaviour wise - well thats a different story.
Every morning hes up around 6am, Wakens me by peeping loudly in my ear.
Does a few "helicopter hovers" to exercise, then some wider range exploring. 
Once I get up, he goes over to his seed dish, starts peeping and tosses the seeds all over.
He will ony eat the sunflower seeds or small bits of crushed peanuts.
Everything else he picks up & tosses.
(hes also got a dish of grit, which he uses & doesnt toss)
Ive even tried removing the sunflower seeds & peanuts, he goes through the whole dish tossing 
the lot then stares at me as much as to say well - where are they. 
Hes gone off peas again also (and corn), pecks them out of my hand, but tosses them.
He'll also eat sunflower seeds out my hand, but tosses any others.
Water hes not got a problem with & drinks well. 
Hes found a place to perch where he can see everything thats going on, 
(on top of my record/dvd boxes) thats when he decides hes gonna perch.










As soon as I have anything to eat, hes right over, peeping like mad & literally trying to eat whatever 
I'm having right out of my hand or even trying to eat off the plate.
(even tried putting some seed on a plate beside me for him, but he ignores it & goes for mine lol)
If I put him in his box while i'm eating, he squeeks the place down. 
His weight has stayed steady at around 255g for the last few days.
His poops are normal (and amounts) not had one watery one, hes just being a really fussy eater.
His feathers are filling out well, the graze on his back is almost totally covered now,
although there is still a bald patch on his wing (they are coming in there, just very slowly)
If i'm watchin tv he'll come & sit on my knee or shoulder (trying to discourage that but hes determined lol)
When he wants to go 2 bed, he goes back to his nest and settles down, peeps a bit till I swich main light off,
and if tv is too loud he lets me know lol.










The other day I had to make a trip that was going to take a while. 
Since hes flying around a bit now, 
rather than leave him on his own where he could possibly get into difficulties 
(like poking his nose in where he shouldnt go - 









found him inside a dissasembled computer tower a few days ago - lol)

I took him with me. 
2nd time for him in the car, and he just loves to sit on the airvent and look out over the dash to see where hes going lol.










Apart from all his behaviour hes doing ok lol


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 27*

*TIME FOR ANOTHER UPDATE*.

Well Cheeky is doing fine, flying really well now & feathers fully in under her wings.
(I think shes a she as you'll read later) 
Shes been sitting at the window from time to time, just looking out at the
trains passing and the few birds that visit (not for long as the neighbours cat
chases them off).
She got all excited last week when one of the woodies flew down (Theres a
lot of woodies around here, but tend not to come into the gardens much,
think they prefer the open golf course at the other side of the railway)
so I decided it was maybe time to start the soft release routine.
Following day I took her to a piece of wasteland at the back of a nearby
industrial estate where theres usually quite a few pigeons around.
Put her release cage in the middle of the grassy area, spread some seed
around and waited.
Within about 15 mins there were about 20 pigeons around eating like mad,
one or two gave a close inspection of the cage, but she just looked at them,
pecked a few seeds, and sat down in the bottom of the cage showing
absolutely no interest in them.
When I "scared" them off, she didnt even flinch.
Did this for a few days (one of the visiting ferals started doing the mating
dance next to her cage) and gradually she seemed to get excited.
On Wednesday when sitting at the window, a couple of ferals arrived & she
started pacing up and down at the window trying to get out so Thursday I
decided to let her go on her relase run.
Did the usual, but left cage door open. When the other birds came down, she
got really excited, hopped out, looked around a bit went over & started
pecking at the seeds with the other birds, all of which seemed to accept her
just fine, including the one that seemed interested in her a couple of days
before & started his dance again.
After watching them for about 10 mins, I clapped my hands and they all took
off, including Cheeky, and they flew up onto the roof of one of the nearby
buildings. 
I waited another 10 mins and slowly they all disappeared & Cheeky with them.
I picked up the empty cage, scattered some more seed around for them &
walked back to the car (about 500 yds away) happy that Cheeky was now
with the other birds, but a bit sad that she was gone.
I put the empty cage into the boot of the car and had a glance back but all
the birds had now gone.
I was just opening the door to get back into the car when I heard and felt
the flutter of wings & Cheeky landing back on my shoulder.
A few of the other birds were back, pecking at the seeds, but she wasnt
interested. Every time I put her down or tried to shoo her away she kept
coming back.
She sat on my shoulder huddled into the side of my neck the whole way back
in the car, and went straight to her nest box when i got home.
Today, shes been sitting on the laptop watching me, and any time I move
away shes following closely, so it looks like shes still gonna be around for a
while yet.

On the way home tonight, near enough at the exact same place where I
found Cheeky was this other little fellow, 








obviously he had just fallen out of the nest as he was sitting right in the
middle of the road. 
Fortunately for him, the lorry in front of me was quite high off the ground &
went right over him.
Again I had to stop in the middle of the road, but not rush hour so not a lot
of traffic to block tonight.
So - the Pigeon Hotel now has another room. Ive got an old wooden bookcase 
which looks like is gonna have to get converted tomorrow lol
Gonna call this new guy Lucky.
Hes been checked out, nice pink mouth, no injuries although his legs look a
bit thin & weak, been fed (corn & peas, he wasnt having any of the bottle
feed lol) and hydrated.
Hes still got yellowy wisps but completely feathered under the wings,
although cant fly (Flight feathers not fully grown yet)
Hes a lot fatter than Cheeky (and actually heavier than Cheeky is at the mo)
so obviously the parents were feeding him well.
On closer examination of the legs, they are ok although thin compared to
Cheeky's, both feet grip well, and he excerts enough force on them against
my hand, but at the moment he just wont stand upright, always "crouches"
and also walks in this position.
Having said that, the nests in the bridge where he fell are all along the flanges 
of the girders with not a lot of height, so hes maybe just used to being in that 
position.
His weight is 311g (Cheeky is only 299) so may need to give him some leg exercises 
to strenghten them up a bit & hold his weight.
He was a bit scared at first, but after a few corn pops hes settled down, squeaks 
a bit, but not nearly as much or as loud as Cheeky.
Cheeky looked puzzled when I first brought him in, and while I was feeding him 
Cheeky flew over to my shoulder & started hard pecking my ear, think she was 
maybe jealous lol.
I offered Cheeky a few peas & corn and she took them out of my hand, Think
this also helped Lucky as he let me pop them in his beak without any fuss after this.
Both are currently sitting in their respective "nests" at the mo and Ive put them 
opposite each other so they can both see.









*CHEEKY, Watching Lucky closely lol*









*LUCKY, sitting quiet & comfy in a strange place*

Now, I wonder which one will waken me first in the morning !!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice save. Probably he/she hasn't had the best diet to date. I'd imagine that more nutritious food will strengthen up his legs, among other things, considerably.

So does that mean he rides in the back seat ?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 34 / Day 7*

Well, its been an interesting week, with a definate clash of personalities.
Lucky is no longer with us.
This past week he's been very aggressive, totally un co-operative & a downright bully to Cheeky, so much so, that I had to keep them separate and give them individual "out" time, which did not please Cheeky although when Lucky was out I think she was definately happier to stay in.
Lucky on the other hand, I had to cover when Cheeky was out, or he would go mad. If both were in their respective nests, then they were o.k. and semi calm, although Cheeky obviously did not like being confined. 
When I first got Lucky, Cheeky seemed extremely jealous, & while feeding & teaching Lucky to peck at seeds she kept attacking me lol.
I tried the soft release routine again earlier in the week with Cheeky, but she is having none of it. As soon as she gets out, she now flies straight back to my shoulder & is not in the least bit interested in the other birds.
I also acclimatised Lucky over the last few days & today after trying again with Cheeky, I decided for Cheeky's sake to let Lucky take his chances.
As soon as I opened the cage, and he saw the other birds he was off to join them like a rocket, even trying to bully them for the seed on the ground.
He & the other birds hung around a while, with Cheeky still sitting on my shoulder, watching them but showing absolutely no interest in joining them.
When the other birds went, Lucky went with them without any hesitation, so hopefully he will fair well in the wild. 
I'm gonna keep popping back to the area where I released him & feed the flock so hopefully he will be amongst them.
Sooo.... for the time being Cheeky has decided shes gonna be a permanent resident.
Shes back to having free roam, but continually looking around her carefully when landing or eating. Think she still expects Lucky to attack her lol.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 65*

Not updated here for a bit, but its been pretty busy.
Lucky is still hanging around with his new flock,
Have had another couple who were a bit older, come & go
and currently have another two, (Junior & Baby) who have been here about 2 weeks. (will post pics when I get a chance)
All of them have come from the same bridge at different times, but under same circumstances - wandering around in the middle of the road.
Theres been more young ones falling than normal this year, think its because theres long term work going on on the railway line so thats maybe causing them to leave the nests earlier.
Junior and baby were found 2 days apart at opposite ends of the bridge, but they seem to have taken to each other, both following each other about and not wanting to be separated.
Both are flying better now (not 100% yet) and are fully feathered under wings, eating and drinking on their own.
Cheekys still here, been on several releases with other ones, but always comes back when I try to go.
Its good having her/him (was convinced was female, now not sure lol) around as the others are learning to eat & drink on their own very fast.
Every time a new inmate arrives, Cheeky looks, and immediately goes to his/her box as much as to say "this is mine, they aint going here" lol.

I do however have a little concern about Cheeky's feathers. 
Although fully feathered, flying well, preening ok & everything else normal, his/her feathers are very fine, soft and sort of "shaggy" so to speak.
Theres still a sparse bit on the neck under the beak, where it looks like the feathers havent fully expanded, and when she fluffs & shakes herself after preening you can see the pink of her skin through them. Also her tail seems to be split in a v shape with one feather in the middle, like theres a couple missing on each side, and they're sort of stringy & freyed. I know she hasnt pulled or lost any. (will try and post pics later if I can catch her in stretch mode lol )
It doesnt seem to affect her flying, in fact she's a little acrobat at times, and very fast, but they just dont "feel" like normal pigeon feathers.
Shes eating and drinking normal, and same seeds etc as the others but they seem fine, Anybody any ideas ?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Gosh, I'm way behind on the coming and goings of your Hotel.
Have just enjoyed half an hour catching up on your inmate stories, sweet that Cheeky has chosen to hang tight even though she's had every opportunity to go.

Not that much help with the feather problem but I do remember having a juvenile Woodie about 18 months ago that had extremely thin coverage especially around the neck. She was fit and well in every other way but had been hand raised initially by someone else and I don't reckon had a great diet.
Maybe Cheeky's poor start has added to her sparce feathers.

The Woodie was re-homed permanently with a lady who wanted a tame companion for another pigeon so I was able to follow her progress. Once she'd had her first full moult her feathers came in perfectly, so hopefully CHeeky will improve in the same way especially now she's being fed so well.

There might be other ideas from more experienced folks though.

Anyway, look forward to more updates.

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 104*

104 days already !!!!! yikes, lol 

Well Cheeky's still doing fine, acting more grown up now (in some ways).
Doesnt like being handled now, but still getting up to mischief & trying to get into things he shouldnt lol.

Junior and Baby learned to eat for themselves very quickly, & their flying and landing skills were fine so have now been released & happily joined the feral flock (at this rate rescues will soon outnumber the originals lol).
As usual, Cheeky went along with them but still wont actually go.

About a week ago I saw another bird hit by a large box van as it flew under the usual bridge. It was obviously flying back to its nest, but really not a lot of clearance between roof of van & bridge, so it was swatted right across the road & bounced off other wall.
I stopped to get it and although still very fiesty & can run like hell, It was obvious its wing was hurt and couldnt fly.
After scooping this one up, I noticed yet another young one huddled into the side of the wall, who also looked to have a problem with one of his wings.
So two out - two in, it never ends.
Once home I gave them both a quick check over, let them rest for a bit on a heat pad then after a drink and a good hand fed meal of peas & corn, did a closer inspection.
Jet (the youngest one) had no obvious injuries that I could see, and think he may just have hurt his wing in the fall from the nest. After a couple of days hes now using it fine, and although not up to 100% landing yet, is definately mastering the flying, (amazingly silently) and is pecking away at seeds and drinking fine on his own.
Charlie (the one that was hit by the van) definately has a broken wing.
Its was very floppy just at the point where the wing joins the body.
I strapped it up figure of 8 style & taped it in position against his body.
and settled him in a donut for the night.
Next morning, he had everything off, and was squeaking away for food.
I re-taped wing, then offered him some seeds which he gobbled down.
He sat all day in his "nest", both seeds & water within reach, and only moved to poop (which was surprisingly normal)
Next morning, all the bandages & strapping was off again
I re-wrapped him, and made a "sock" covering with holes for his legs & head from a stretchy sock, which wasnt to tight, but I thought should help keep everything in place.
Again, he sat all day without fuss. Next morning, sock was off & he was "nesting" in the bandages. He just wont keep them on overnight, so its the same routine every day - re bandaging lol.
His wing is still drooping a bit when not bandaged but he has got a bit more movement with it. When he tries to stretch both wings above him, he can now lift it about half way. 
Apart from the wing, hes bright, alert, pooping fine & squeaks & twitches ok wing when changing his food & water etc.

On the way home tonight, under the same brige, another TWO huddled in the corner against the wall, standing on top of each other. (the one on top was flapping like mad & trying to climb up the wall with his beak, hence his name below)
Both seem ok, although no sign of any baby feathers & fully feathered under the wings, just not flying well enough yet to be away from the nest.
Both have had a drink and popped a few peas, either not pecking yet or just still a bit hesitant of their new surroundings, but I'm sure it wont be long till they start copying Cheeky.

So the Pigeon Hotel is currently up to FIVE residents (Cheeky was sitting on my shoulder looking puzzled when I took this)










Looks like I'm going to have to get a bigger monitor soon !!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a great update, although I'm sorry that so many are needing your help. Thank goodness you know where to look for casualties, I dread to think what would happen to them all if you didn't take them back.

Just loved the bit about the bandages coming off. Glad it's not just me it happens to. 

Keep it up. look forward to the next installment.

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The sad thing about it is that it is a double bridge, so length of area a bird would have to run on road is about 50 feet, and it's is only 14 ft high, so no room to put any safety ledge, or even to block off to stop birds nesting there. The road has already been lowered as much as it can (was 12 feet, this was supposed to be to let double deck buses through, but they still couldnt lower it enough without weakening the foundations of the bridge). 
When the birds fall, theres just no safe place except for a narrow 4 inch kerb along each side.
If you go to google maps and copy & paste 55.938334,-3.250424 in the find bar, then view street level, you'll see what I mean.
Its an old steel girder bridge that is bolted & riveted so theres about 16 "H" shaped girders that the birds nest on. They cant even tack on wire mesh as the bridge carries the main Edinburgh West railway lines to Glasgow and also every train leaving Edinburgh that goes over the Forth rail bridge to the North East, and will also carry the New Edinburgh Tram line (if they ever finish it) from the Airport, so because of the volume of rail traffic it carries, they need access regularly to check for maintenance etc 
They already have to close off half the road regularly for this which makes it a traffic nightmare as the road links two main routes into the city from the west, so is also very busy most of the time.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Bob,
This is one of my favourite threads ever! The pictures are brilliant! I'm tempted to make the picture of Cheeky in the yellow bathrobe my desktop wallpaper but I'm sure Krikky might get jealous! And he inspects my laptop frequently too! Cheeky is tooo cute! 
It is amazing and incredibly lucky of the birds that _you_ found them. The universe/God must've love them so much to bless them to cross your path. Your great heart, experience, time, passion, they couldn't ask for more. No wonder Cheeky choses to stay!! She's super smart indeed! 
Please keep this update going. Their everyday pigeon adventures truly makes my day/week! Keep it up!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 115*

WELCOME BACK DEWI & KK 

The Pigeon Hotel is now down to 4 residents.
Sadly Monkey didnt make it. Ive no idea what was wrong with him. There was no obvious signs of anything, throat was nice & pink, like all the others, and no injuries or wounds to be found. 
He was very alert, more so than Titch (they were found together), poops were healthy and both eating and drinking fine, although neither could fly more than 4 or 5 feet, and both settled in quite well. On Sat Night he had drunk & eaten & was sitting in his box on his nest & preening himself quite happily before I went to bed.
On Sunday morning, he was just lying in the nest. He had obviously just past away while asleep. His body was still warmish and soft, so hadnt been dead long, and no sign of any vomiting or anything that could have caused it. 

Back to the others, Cheeky is just being his usual self, definately decided hes male now as he is ruling the roost so to speak, showing others what to do, but making sure they know he's the boss lol.
Titch is eating well on his own, although still wants to be bottle fed at some points, even after gobbling down handful of seeds. Hes flying better and keeps flying up to the shelf where I keep food & his bottle, knocks the bottle on the floor then flies down & tries to put his beak in it.
Jet is doing marvelous, both him & Titch are very friendly with Charlie, & when hes not keeping Charlie company, hes following Cheeky around & trying to annoy him. 
Hes actualy ready to start on Soft release, but unsure whether to wait till Charlies wing gets better so they can both go together.
Lastly, Charlie.
Hes bright, alert, fieisty, and not squeaking anymore.
Ive had to give up with the bandage coz every night he was getting it off somehow, and wasnt wanting him to get entangled in it and do more damage.
Because of his wing injury, Ive got water & food just outside his box (Cheekys old box) so he can get food & drink easy.
Both Jet & Titch fly down to visit him & pinch his food, which he doesnt seem to mind, but when Cheeky comes near, he chases Cheeky off lol. 
Its quite amusing to see the three of them together, especially when they all huddle into the box which is not big enough for all of them comfortably, The three of them sit and preen each other.
Although they all have their own "nests", I often find either Jet or Titch just lying beside Charlie in the morning.
Charlies sits on the edge of his box and does the wing exercising, but the injured wing is still not extending out fully
Hes lifting the wing a bit higher, but still wont stretch it out when stretching the other. (It does open out but he doesnt open it). 
Hopefully he will eventually get the full use of it again.
Well update over for moment, no new additions to the hotel this time (thank goodness as theres really no more room lol)


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Pictures please!! Hehe...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Day 118*



Miss-Sassypants said:


> Pictures please!! Hehe...


OK lol
Heres one of Cheeky 








having some of my breakfast (Hes not happy unless he gets some bits of roll lol)

This is Titch








Trying to prove hes a "Big Boy"









And look Intelligent

And Jet








Trying to copy Cheeky's stand


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Titch & Charlie








Having a feed

And Joined By Jet









And Tich & Charlie again








Settling down for a cozy night

AND
LATEST INMATE

Found this guy surfing (literally) on a flooded road, Every time a car passed in one direction, the water washed him towards the other lane.
He was saturated with water, just dried him out on a towel & warmed him up on the dashboard of the car as he was frozen.
Hes had a drink, but no food yet. (Currently having a snooze in a warm bed)
Have given hime the once over & think he has a broken leg or injured joint, quite high up near the body.
Will check him out more after a rest as dont want to stress him too much.

Chalky


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a full house you still have. So sorry to read about Monkey, it's a shame when they've been doing ok and suddenly take a bad turn.

I love the 'surfer', a really handsome chap/chapess!!

Hope it's not too serious an injury.
Keep us posted as always.

Janet

ps

Pleased to see Tich is keeping up to date on Karyn's posts.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

lol
Up till a few days ago, it was Jet who was always with Charlie,
Then Titch was following Jet about, Then both of them were pinching Charlies food, Next thin Titch was muscling in on him.
I really cant keep up with them.
Cheeky now just doesnt want anything to do with any them and ay time they try to land near him, he chases them off lol.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aren't they gorgeous!! The Pigeon hotel is certainly thriving! 
That surfer dude is beautiful. The coat is unique - is he a youngster or an injured adult? His beak is massive though, lol. Hope he's not too hurt...

Keep the photos rolling! Totally loving them!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Well apart from his leg I cant see or feel any othe injuries.
Cant feel any break, but it feels "loose" at the socket & "splays" a little outward. He wont put any weight on it, and keeps toes curled, although they will straighten & he does curl them round my finger but with no great grip.
He hops about on the good leg, just dragging the other one, and when he sits down, he normally just lets bad leg lie wherever it is, although has moved it in occasionally, and when he stands to poop, he has to use his wings to balance.
Hes happy sitting in a firm soft "donut" which I've made from a plastic "cheesecake" holder wrapped in towel & put a soft cloth over that for easy changing.
Not really sure how to try and "support" the leg to stop any movement, as it seems the problem is where it connects to his body, and wrapping it would hold it in wrong angular position.
Hes not a really young one, definately should be flying but wont. Hes very alert, preens & watches everything thats goin on, but wont eat or drink on his own (he will drink when offered water but wont even stretch to get it), and Ive just had to pop some peas, corn & seeds, which he lets me do easilly (tried a bottle but he was having none of it lol). 
He's lively enough but poops have been runny. (cant really get a proper pic of them at the mo as they are soaking into the towel quickly)
Will post a few more pics of him later once hes had another rest.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

The immobility of the leg - sounds like there is a serious injury there.. hopefully, it isn't as painful as I'm imagining it. Perhaps a scan or a vet check could help determine the problem? But I do understand how costly it is  I wonder if the nerves are still working in that leg, with him dragging it along and sitting uncomfortably, poor little guy, I dread to imagine the pain!

I hope he gets better soon! He's lucky you found him. He couldn't be in better hands! Here's sending healing vibes to the little surfer dude.. 

Keep the updates rolling. We're all curious to the antics of Little Cheeky and the Pigeon Hotel.

PS: Sorry about Monkey. I hope his passing was serene and painless


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a shame the problem seems to be at the joint to the body as you say, hard to know how to strap it.
Is it possible to strap it held in a folded position, almost making a sling around the lower part of his leg, holding it up towards the body, maybe wrapping the strapping around his belly. I was thinking if he wasn't really trying to use it and is happy and settled in his donut, ( I like the cheesecake holder), very inventive.  that if it was held in a sitting position then he'd rest with it like that which would give it a chance for you to see if rest was doing any good.

Sorry, I know how I mean but it's hard to put it in writing. 

Do you have a pigeon friendly vet around that would give him the once over?

Seems like a lovely chappie, do hope something can be done to sort him out.

Maybe Pidgey can throw some light on what might be amiss.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The prob in wrapping the strapping around him is that the leg tends to move sideways and inwards freely, so strapping to the body would hold it at the wrong "perpendicular" so to speak.
I do normally have a vet friend who I know from Uni days, he works with the Royal Dick Vet School, and is normally very very obliging (unlike most of them) but unfortunately hes abroad on holiday at the moment and not back till 19th sept, and dont want to get him into trouble and risk future help from him by asking any of his colleagues (not that they'd prob help anyway from the way he talks of them)
Ive tried to get a couple of pics of the leg, but they dont really show any thing out of the ordinary, and there is no swelling that I can feel, just loose and sort of no control at the top. He does have a slight "grip" when the foots curled around my finger, and sometimes moves leg forward a bit, but nothing much. He does ocasionally put the leg down to sort of balance himself, but there is definately no weight on it.



On a much sadder note, I was wakened at 5.30 this morning, by Cheeky flying out of his nest box and clinging to the pc monitor frantically flapping & trying to use his beak to get to the top. 
When I put on the main light, he dropped onto the table (about 12") Wings spread out, unable to stand, and panting like mad.
All other four birds were hard into the corners of their boxes and oviously scared. 
I picked cheeky up and he was physically shaking like mad and trying to nuzzle right into my body. 
About 5 mins later there was an almighty clap of thunder, and he just kept gasping for a couple of minutes and by 5.45 he had passed away.
Everything happened so fast and I was at a loss what to even try to do.
The last time we had thunder like that he was just a baby & was peeping like mad but couldnt fly & was terrified, but was ok and calmed when I picked him up. This time I think hes just flown, missed the monitor and panicked and literally died of fright.
He definately wasnt ill beforehand as he was his usual lively self all day previously, even down to the grunting for me to turn the TV down and switch off the main light when he went to bed.
Ive been on a couple of times today, but was literally too upset and at a loss to post this news.
He was such a really strong bird, smaller than some, but a great flier, fast on his feet too, an amazing personality, and so intelligent i'm positive he understood every word, and had a way of letting you know what he wanted & when.
I miss all the rescues when they go, but because Cheeky has been here since 1st May & he chose not to go, I'm really missing his mischevious antics like crazy.

The other birds eventually settled down ok but Jet & Titch have been unusually quiet, and obviously missing being able to annoy him.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Bob, That is terrible news, I can imagine how hard that must have been to watch him pass in such frightening cirumstances and not being able to stop it.
He must have known something was happening outside, they say they are aware way before we are when a storm etc is brewing.
I am so sorry, I hope you're feeling a bit better but I do know how upsetting it is when one passes and some birds do have an extra special place in your heart for reasons unknown compared to others.

I understand what you were saying as well about strapping Chalky. SHame about your vet friend being away. Experienced help is hard to find and he might have been able to see a solution.
Hopefully keeping Chalky immobilized will help for now.

Keep us posted and do hope your storms have passed and you get a quiet night.

Fly free little Cheeky,

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Over the last couple of days ive had Jet & Titch out on soft release trial, and they finally went today. Lucky and a couple of others are still hanging around the feral flock so Im sure they will also fit in just fine.
It was really strange not having Cheeky accompanying me, and even worse today when Jet & Titch left, just walking back to the car and not having him land on my shoulder or sit on the dash on the way home.

So, P H is down to 2.

Charlies flapping both wings, although not opening the injured one fully.
Hes doing biger wing assisted hops, but still not able to use wing fully yet.

Chalkies doing really well. (Actualy younger than I thought, as he "peeped" for the first time today)
Hes very happy just sitting in his nest preening, moves about a little to get comfy & to poop, then settles down again.
His leg is still a bit "loose", but hes moving it more, and stretching it when he stretches his wing.
Hes also uncurling his toes and tucking it under him when he sits down, but still wont put full weight on it when standing, but now uses it to steady himself which is a good sign.
Hes being a real lazy devil though, he'll move over to the seed dish to eat, but will not drink from the water dish unless I actually pick it up and offer it to him.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear about Cheeky :'( It's really sad, he was such a sweetheart and he really loved staying with you. 

When you mention about the landing on the shoulder thing, and missing Cheeky, I totally understand - it's the same with Krikky. I cannot imagine not having him land on my shoulder excitedly when he flies around the house. I am so sorry about your loss. 

I do hope the other pigeons will be okay. Surfer dude's new name is cute - Chalkie. So appropriate. Do take care. Cheeky's life may have been short but it was filled with love and care, and you've been blessed with his presence. We'll cherish his memory here in Pigeon Biz ok? Big hug. 

Take care & keep the great work with the lucky pigeons!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> I am so so sorry to hear about Cheeky :'( It's really sad, he was such a sweetheart and he really loved staying with you.
> 
> When you mention about the landing on the shoulder thing, and missing Cheeky, I totally understand - it's the same with Krikky. I cannot imagine not having him land on my shoulder excitedly when he flies around the house. I am so sorry about your loss.
> 
> ...


Its still strange not having him fly up to the monitor to scrounge bits of my roll when I have breakfast, or vocally letting me know tv is too loud when he wanted to go to bed 

Back to news of the two remaining residents.
Charlie is still hopping about and still not having full use of his wing.
He does "helicopter" exercises, and both wings now raise and lower fully, but the injured wing doesnt open fully and seems stiff at the "elbow" which wasnt the bit that was injured.

Chalkie is still limping, and not putting full weight on the leg, but it does seem to be getting stronger & definately more grip in the toes and last night he actually used the injured leg to scratch his head.

He also flew today for the first time since ive had him, although I didnt see it.
I was out and when I returned his box was empty. I turned to look around for him & there he was, standing in Chalkies box both of them just looking at me lol









While I was out, I went past my "Soft Release Area" with some food & 5 of my releases are still hanging around with the local flock, including Titch & Jet who are fitting in just fine. Dont think they even recognised me in the frenzy to get the food lol.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww, the picture made me smile. Look how round the pigeons are! Especially Chalkie! And Charlie looks so comfortable there 

It's good that Chalkie uses the limp leg to scratch himself. Hopefully, there is no pain. Hope he gets well soon!

Keep up the great work! 

PS: Nice of you to keep feeding Jet, Titch and Lucky even after they have joined the feral flock. I'm sure they recognised you but pretend they didn't _(how uncool would it be to coo at a human? What will the other gangster pigeons think?  )_ Teehee...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Time for another update.
Ive yet another squeaker called Tiny, again found on the road under the infamous bridge. Uninjured, but unable to fly properly & just pin feathers under his wings.
Had him about a week now, & hes eating & drinking on his own, and underwing feathers have come in really fast but his flying skills still need a lot of practice. 

Over the last week ive had Chalkie on soft release routine & he finally went free today. He still walks with a bit of a limp (but not all the time), and can now put his weight on it. In fact he was roosting on it for a couple of days.
I think the limping is because it is slightly splayed but has now definately "firmed up" and no longer has any more side movement.
When I opened the cage today he just couldnt wait to take to the sky & did almost a dozen circles before landing on a roof. By the tome he did decide to come back down to join the other birds there was hardly any food left, but he got some in the end (he'd had a good feed this morning at home anyway), and went happily with the rest of them when they took off. 

Ive decided that Charlie is gonna have to be a permanent resident.
His broken wing has healed at the part that was broken (shoulder), and he can now flap away quite vigourously and half helicopter, (which he does regularly) but the wing has frozen at the elbow and he cant extend it fully to get any lift to fly.
It wont even open right out if I try to extend it. 
Hes managing to get about and up to some high points by flapping & climbing using his feet & beak but when he tries to fly down he just cant.
He tried to launch himself off of the bed onto a table today where Tiny was standing and ended up on the floor. 
Hes a very determined chap though & always seems to find a "hoppable" route to where he wants to go. 
When he realises he cant get down from somewhere, he lets me know vocaly with his roo-cooing & stamps his feet till I put my hand up for him to step on to lift him down.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, glad to report that theres no new inmates recently. 
Tiny & Charlie are still here and doing OK.
Tiny's still squeaking away, eating & drinking well & made great friends with Charlie. 
He has now developed a wierd habit of talking back to the computer when it makes a sound. Every time the PC beeps, he peeps back very feighntly lol.
They both preen each other & follow each other about as if they were tied together lol.
Tiny is flying well now, and tries to teach Charlie how to helicopter, but cant seem to understand why Charlie cant follow him when he goes somewhere too high, although Charlie has now learned if he wants to get somewhere he cant jump or hop to, he stands & coos at me & stamps his feet, & looks where he wants to go.
When I put my hand down, he'll jump onto it & pretend to fly as I lift him up and transport him lol.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww.. glad they are both well. It seems like an endless stream of rescues! I'm sure Charlie will be a happy footer. He doesnt need to fly when he has his personal pilot (you!) around, lol!


----------

